# deleted



## Jane (Sep 29, 2008)

deleted...


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 sweet females need new home - Auburn, WA*

Hi Jane, I got your email and I just emailed you back about your girls.


----------

